# More skilled job vacancies in New Zealand, latest figures show



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Skilled job vacancies have increased in New Zealand 5.6% with the biggest rise in Canterbury where major work is being undertaken following the earthquakes which devastated much of the city. The number of skilled job vacancies in Canterbury was up 36.5% with particular demand for workers in specialist sectors. The demand in the construction and [...]

Click to read the full news article: More skilled job vacancies in New Zealand, latest figures show...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

